# JB's This Sunday



## hoser3 (Mar 24, 2008)

I was thinking about fishing Orange Island or ElDora area and to JB's for a early lunch. Anybody out?


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

maybe, IFA tourny is in town..


----------



## tarpon29 (Oct 27, 2009)

what do you fish for in that area? im looking to be out there tomorrow, im taking my sisters out and hoping to catch some fish. any help would be great, i'll be around daytona and new smyrna area


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Ain't no redfish in that area!


----------



## tarpon29 (Oct 27, 2009)

hahaha hear ya loud and clear buddy


----------

